# Track Layout from a 71 magazine



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

It`s from a 71 collectors mag


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Man, thanks for posting those up. Popular Mechanics 1971. Cool magazine find for sure!


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

There was also a 1970 version, when I get home tonight I'll check it out to see if there are any different layouts in it.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------

